# emerge --ask app-admin/sudo ERROR [RISOLTO]

## cesma

Buongiorno a tutti, sono un lettore di vecchia data del forum che però non ha mai postato.

Ho da poco iniziato a cimentarmi con linux S.O. e per complicarmi la vita ho deciso di iniziare da una distribuzione come gentoo del tipo: mi butto in acqua senza saper nuotare e vedo se riesco a galleggiare, quindi cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile sapendo di contare sulla pazienza di chi vorrà aiutarmi.

Dopo aver cercato sul forum ita/eng problematiche simili alla mia e non avendo trovato nulla probabilmente a causa della scarsa conoscenza sull'argomento vi riassumo di seguito quanto fatto:

1- installazione ambiente gentoo-x86 da live CD seguendo la guida ufficiale in ambiente guest VirtualBox (Windows7 Host)

2- emerge --ask app-admin/sudo con queste segnalazioni:

Messaggio generico errore a fine comando ---> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/HT3P3k5JwlZ2Zw4atl47/

Output emerge --info ---> 

https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/aF3QO6jdVAvvZ9zgmj-GPQ/deactivate/uoKocPKeZjis29sarqgRgVS93RiLLWfbhlI2pq9TsdOGeVgFfh6wuOrwimvZzdV9

Output comando emerge --info '=dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7::gentoo' ---> 

https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/QYJjbqLy~6Q-Sjpva1w~fg/deactivate/Yd4GW7wEUnYQoOSkR2Lc9i7w7o9pZ8iIcKMOBLQYOdFBcdlRkjntR6MF7ZTCWLUp

Spero di essere stato chiaro e ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque volesse aiutarmi a dipanare la matassa.Last edited by cesma on Tue Jan 16, 2018 10:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto benvenuto ne forum.

Prima domanda l'installazione e' andata a buon fine? O stai cercando di installare sudo durante l'installazione?

Puoi postare cosa ritorna il comando

```
$ ls /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7/work/
```

  :Question: 

----------

## cesma

Ciao fedeliallalinea, grazie.

L'installazione è andata a buon fine con la compilazione, poi mi sono accorto creando il primo utente

dell'esigenza di installare il pacchetto sudo.... sono utente linux da 3 giorni e inizio a raccapezzarmi adesso.

Appena riesco lancio la virtual machine, lancio il comando e ti posto l'output.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Appena riesco lancio la virtual machine, lancio il comando e ti posto l'output.

 

Prima di lanciare il comando devi lanciare anche il comando che installa il pacchetto

```
# emerge -1 libunistring
```

questo perche' deve ancora ricreare quelle directory (si trovano in tmp quindi al prossimo riavvio vengono cancellate)

----------

## cesma

Dunque ho eseguito come mi hai suggerito e loggato come root :

 

```
emerge -1 libunistring
```

 

```
ls /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7/work/
```

Non ho nessu output a video.

Se invece provo

 

```
ls -ld /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7/work/
```

Output:

 

```
drwx------ portage portage 4096 10 gen 21.27  [color=green] [code]ls -ld /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7/work[/code][/color] 

    
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' un errore strano, puoi postare il contenuto del file /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7/temp/build.log con wgetpaste o qualsiasi servizio pastbin (esempio https://pastebin.com/)

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' un errore strano, puoi postare il contenuto del file /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunistring-0.9.7/temp/build.log con wgetpaste o qualsiasi servizio pastbin (esempio https://pastebin.com/)

 

Ecco il link: 

https://pastebin.com/Ap3ay2AL

Sto lavorando da shell e non in ambiente grafico quindi sono un poco lento nel passaggio da guest a host (windows).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postarmi l'output di

```
$ ls -l /dev/null
```

e anche il contenuto del file /lib/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules?

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postarmi l'output di
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

Buongiorno, scusa ma ieri ho dovuto chiudere a casa siamo un lazzaretto di influenzati.....ti posto l'output:

```
-l /dev/null

crw-rw---- 1 root root 1, 3 10 gen 21.09 /dev/null

less /lib/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules

# Gentoo specific groups

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="fd[0-9]", GROUP="floppy"

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", GROUP="usb"
```

Sarei curioso di capire come procedi: che file analizzi e cosa vai a cercare nei file.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Sarei curioso di capire come procedi: che file analizzi e cosa vai a cercare nei file.

 

Allora il problema e' ovvio non hai i permessi su /dev/null che vedi nel build.log che hai postato.

Ora bisogna capire perche', stai usando openrc o systemd?

----------

## cesma

Credo Systemd ma non ricordo, è una impostazione fatta sul kernel (file make.conf se non ricordo male)?

C'è qualche comando per verificare al volo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Credo Systemd ma non ricordo, è una impostazione fatta sul kernel (file make.conf se non ricordo male)?
> 
> C'è qualche comando per verificare al volo?

 

Si controlla se hai installato il pacchetto sys-apps/systemd e sys-fs/udev.

Prova, da root, a dare il comando

```
# chmod 666 /dev/null
```

e poi fai reboot e controlla se ha tenuto i permessi con ls -l /dev/null dove devresti vedere questa situazione

```
crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Jan 10 11:17 /dev/null
```

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Credo Systemd ma non ricordo, è una impostazione fatta sul kernel (file make.conf se non ricordo male)?
> 
> C'è qualche comando per verificare al volo? 
> 
> Si controlla se hai installato il pacchetto sys-apps/systemd e sys-fs/udev.
> ...

 

Non riesco a installare il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit per usare equery  quindi a meno di altro sistema non so come vedere se i pacchetti sono installati.

L'output dopo il reboot è:

```
 crw-rw---- root 1, 3 10 gen 23.44 /de/null 
```

quindi non ha tenuto l'impostazione permessi del  chmod .

Ho notato che l'orario non è corretto pur avendo in fase di installazione impostato ora e

dettagli legato alla localizzazione geografica, può avere qualche importanza?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Non riesco a installare il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit per usare equery  quindi a meno di altro sistema non so come vedere se i pacchetti sono installati.

 

Puoi usare emerge

```
$ emerge -pvq sys-fs/udev sys-apps/systemd --nodeps
```

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Ho notato che l'orario non è corretto pur avendo in fase di installazione impostato ora e
> 
> dettagli legato alla localizzazione geografica, può avere qualche importanza?

 

Ho lo stesso problema su virtualbox e ho risolto installando ntp per la sincronizzazione della data.

Poi farlo anche manualmente con il comando date 011110062018 (MMDDhhmmYYYY) lanciato come root

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non riesco a installare il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit per usare equery  quindi a meno di altro sistema non so come vedere se i pacchetti sono installati.
> 
> Puoi usare emerge
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho lanciato il comando e termina senza errori (non fa calcolo dipendenze ma da quello che leggo serve per svincolarsi da tutte le

dipendenza in fase installazione pacchetti). Riprovo a modificare i diritti su  /dev/null ?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho lo stesso problema su virtualbox e ho risolto installando ntp per la sincronizzazione della data.
> 
> Poi farlo anche manualmente con il comando date 011110062018 (MMDDhhmmYYYY) lanciato come root

 

Avevo visto nella guida della forzatura manuale ma mi pare che al riavvio perda l'impostazione, proverò con il pacchetto che mi hai segnalato.

Per avere info sui pacchetti installati ho provato anche   emerge eix  per usare  eix -I  ma ho l'impressione che qualunque pacchetto io cerchi di installare non vada a buon fine generando errori (mi pare manchino delle cartelle che forse non si creano causa mancanza permessi).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Ho lanciato il comando e termina senza errori (non fa calcolo dipendenze ma da quello che leggo serve per svincolarsi da tutte le
> 
> dipendenza in fase installazione pacchetti). Riprovo a modificare i diritti su  /dev/null ?

 

Questo e' solo per vedere se hai installato questi pacchetti e quale versione, dovresti postarmi l'output.

Per il tuo errore ho trovato questo thread, puo' aiutare?

----------

## cesma

Provo a guardare e ti faccio sapere, grazie.

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Ho lanciato il comando e termina senza errori (non fa calcolo dipendenze ma da quello che leggo serve per svincolarsi da tutte le
> 
> dipendenza in fase installazione pacchetti). Riprovo a modificare i diritti su  /dev/null ? 
> 
> Questo e' solo per vedere se hai installato questi pacchetti e quale versione, dovresti postarmi l'output.
> ...

 

Ho dovuto modificare il file esportato da linux in Windows perchè troppo pieno di caratteri di contorno, ti posto l'output:

```
emerge -pvq sys-fs/udev sys-apps/systemd --nodeps

[ebuild N    ] sys-fs/udev-233 USE="acl kmod (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  R   ] sys-apps/systemd-233 USE="acl gcrypt kmod lz4 pam policykit* mseccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -build -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {test} -vanilla -xkb"
```

Provo a vedere il post che mi hai girato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok sembrerebbe che hai fatto l'installazione con systemd.

Per essere certi che anche il kernel e' stato compilato per questo prova a vedere cosa torna il comando grep LINUX_INIT /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per il tuo errore ho trovato questo thread, puo' aiutare?

 

Ho buttato l'occhio sul thread, mi pare di capire che l'utente che lo ha creato ha un problema di permessi a cui ovvia cambiando la stringa numerica in chmod  666 a 777 .

Chi gli replica gli consiglia:

```
mknod -m 600 / dev / console c 5 1 

mknod -m 666 / dev / null c 1 3
```

Non capisco poi se le variabili kernel :

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS = y 

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT = y
```

vadano definite (e se si dove? /etc/fstab?). E soprattutto non capisco il riferimento a  systemd  ma sicuramente dipende dal fatto che non ho il quadro completo sul sistema, mi rendo conto di avere lacune.

Mi consigli di usare le stesse impostazioni???

```
mknod -m 600 / dev / console c 5 1 

mknod -m 666 / dev / null c 1 3
```

Mi sembra che la mia sia una bella gatta da pelare, adesso provo con il  grep

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok sembrerebbe che hai fatto l'installazione con systemd.
> 
> Per essere certi che anche il kernel e' stato compilato per questo prova a vedere cosa torna il comando grep LINUX_INIT /usr/src/linux/.config

 

Mi restituisce:

```

#grep LINUX_INIT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok c'e' un po' di casino in questa installazione. 

Nel kernel hai attivato per utilizzarla per OpenRC mentre ora stai usando SystemD (o per lo meno e' installato).

Vedo che anche nella scelta del profilo hai scelto quello per openrc quindi do per scontato che hai seguito la guida per mettere openrc

Ora non sono sicuro del corretto passaggio (non l'ho mai fatto) ma vedendo il tuo emerge --info dovrebbe bastare un

```
# quickpkg sys-apps/systemd

# emerge -C sys-apps/systemd

# emerge -1 sys-fs/eudev

# emerge -uDN @world

# echo "sys-apps/systemd" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

La prima riga e' per creare un binario per systemd nel caso qualcosa vada storto mentre l'ultima riga e' per prevenire l'installazione di systemd, inoltre ricorda che non sono sicurissimo di se la procedura e' corretta.

Probabilmente prima di fare questo dovrai cambiare permessi a /dev/null e assicurarti che riesci a installare qualcosa

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Probabilmente prima di fare questo dovrai cambiare permessi a /dev/null e assicurarti che riesci a installare qualcosa

 

Per essere sicuro che i permessi siano cambiati ripovo e verifico che:

```
# chmod 666 /dev/null

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Jan 10 11:17 /dev/null 
```

senza reboot, giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> senza reboot, giusto?

 

Si e prova se riesci a installare un pacchetto, per esempio gentoolkit

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   senza reboot, giusto? 
> 
> Si e prova se riesci a installare un pacchetto, per esempio gentoolkit

 

Ho reimpostato i permessi in  /dev/null  e installato con successo gentoolkit.

Appena posso provo il resto e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## cesma

Ho eseguito quanto consigliato e l'esito di questi comandi :

```
# quickpkg sys-apps/systemd 

# emerge -C sys-apps/systemd 

# emerge -1 sys-fs/eudev 

# emerge -uDN @world 

# echo "sys-apps/systemd" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

tutto ok fino a  # emerge -uDN @world   alla fine del quale mi ha dato un error:

- dettaglio errore: https://pastebin.com/z1HsULQd

- dettaglio  emerge --info : https://pastebin.com/YpWA9L6y

nonostante il quale sono riuscito ad installare il pacchetto  sudo  correttamente.

Ora però il comando :

```
#chmod 666 /dev/null

#chmode 777 /dev/null

#ls -l /dev/null
```

ritorna sempre e comunque dopo il reboot:

```
#crw-r---- 1 3 11 gen 21.02 /dev/null
```

A tale proposito mi piacerebbe capire un po meglio come approcciare questo tipo di errore (file log da controllare?).

Più in generale mi sembra di non riuscire a capire l'approccio corretto per utilizzare/padroneggiare al meglio tutto il materiale presente in rete e quindi il S.O. stesso, infatti anche dopo la lettura della guida ufficiale per l'installazione ho la sensazione che le domande riguardo l'architettura siano esponenzialmente aumentate mentre poche restano le certezze sul funzionamento. Ora mi domando sono sulla strada giusta o sto annegando in un bicchiera d'acqua? Serve ritornare sulla documentazione? Se sì da che punto iniziare poichè troppo spesso la documentazione stessa si perde in "verbose" presentazioni filosofiche che divergono dall'argomento principale.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> tutto ok fino a  # emerge -uDN @world   alla fine del quale mi ha dato un error:
> 
> - dettaglio errore: https://pastebin.com/z1HsULQd
> 
> - dettaglio  emerge --info : https://pastebin.com/YpWA9L6y

 

Ok questo e' un'altro errore che mettiamo a posto piu' tardi.

 *cesma wrote:*   

> ritorna sempre e comunque dopo il reboot:

 

Sono a corto di idee a questo punto proverei a ricreare il nodo

```
# rm  /dev/null

# mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3
```

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono a corto di idee a questo punto proverei a ricreare il nodo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Googolando avevo già provato anch'io questi comandi  ma al reboot si perdono nuovamente i permessi (in particolare i valori 1  3  dipendono dal sistema o sono valori uguali per ogni installazione?);sempre googolando ho trovato questi post che mi sembrano interessanti ma che non avendo le competenze ti giro magari ti danno qualche spunto:

https://discuss.pivotal.io/hc/en-us/articles/203961428-Unix-server-treats-the-login-with-message-bash-dev-null-Permission-denied-

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-998862-highlight-dev+null+permission+denied.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-998852-highlight-dev+null+permission+denied.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1052168-highlight-dev+null+permission+denied.html

che mi dici?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> (in particolare i valori 1  3  dipendono dal sistema o sono valori uguali per ogni installazione?);

 

Penso dipendano dal sistema ma per linux sono giusti

```
       Data written to the /dev/null and /dev/zero special files is discarded.

       Reads from /dev/null always return end of file (i.e., read(2) returns 0), whereas reads from /dev/zero always return bytes containing zero ('\0' characters).

       These devices are typically created by:

           mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3

           mknod -m 666 /dev/zero c 1 5

           chown root:root /dev/null /dev/zero
```

L'unica cosa che non ti ho detto di fare e' chown root:root /dev/null ma non penso che sia il problema.

 *cesma wrote:*   

> sempre googolando ho trovato questi post che mi sembrano interessanti ma che non avendo le competenze ti giro magari ti danno qualche spunto:
> 
> https://discuss.pivotal.io/hc/en-us/articles/203961428-Unix-server-treats-the-login-with-message-bash-dev-null-Permission-denied-
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-998862-highlight-dev+null+permission+denied.html
> ...

 

Li ho visti anche io ma non mi pare di vedere una soluzione, comunque prova a postare l'output del comando mount e di grep DEVTMPFS /usr/src/linux/.config (ti avviso che ora sto andando a tentativi)

----------

## cesma

Appena riesco provo.

Accetto il rischio e faccio da cavia volentieri ormai vorrei capire anch'io al più reinstallo; ti dirò che io nel mio mestiere spesso devo procedere allo stesso modo anche se accademicamente la cosa è sempre stata, almeno ai mie tempi di studente universitario, considerata alquanto deprecabile.

----------

## cesma

fedeliallalinea ecco l'output:

```
#mount

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=218392,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nodev,relatime,size=198636k,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux type selinuxfs (rw,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

none on /sys/fs/cgroup/unified type cgroup2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,nsdelegate)

cpuset on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

cpuacct on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct)

freezer on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)

/dev/sda2 on /boot type ext4 (rw,noatime,data=ordered)

Linux_Gentoo on /mnt/scambio_vbox type vboxsf (rw,nodev,relatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

#

#grep DEVTMPFS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

```

Ti posto anche questo link : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=142816

il mio output del file: /etc/udev/rules.d/60-vboxadd.rules è:

```
KERNEL=="vboxguest", NAME="vboxguest", OWNER="vboxadd", MODE="0660"

KERNEL=="vboxuser", NAME="vboxuser", OWNER="vboxadd", MODE="0666"
```

Se /dev/null è: inserita o eredita o dipende o tutte queste, da una ramificazione o gruppo che al riavvio della VM in qualche moda forza il ripristino dei diritti al valore della gerarchia?Può essere?

Leggevo inoltre che la modifica del file /etc/fstab può creare problemi; in effetti io ho inserito la cartella condivisa tra host e guest (ultima riga) e montaggio automatico, se non sbaglio ho letto ciò sulla guida relativa a vbox per le cartelle condivise.

Posto il file: https://pastebin.com/VX5CEx6u

 Qui si parla di qualcosa di simile per una distribuzione Arch: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175062 

Spero che il contributo sia di aiuto.

----------

## cesma

Credo di aver letto un bel po ma confesso di non raccapezzarmi più e comincia ad subentrare lo sconforto.

Per ovviare a questo tipo di problemi perchè non si dà un esempio di distribuzione ben installata con un minimo di pacchetti e utilità  a chi come me approccia questo sistema (ho scrupolosamente seguito la guida ufficiale)?

Sarebbe una gran cosa se chi ne ha competenza nella comunità spiegasse come e dove leggere (emerge --info ???commentare il codice????) e come approcciare le metodologie di una installazione ottimizzata?

Il bello di installarsi e ottimizzarsi/customizzarsi il sistema a propria misura magari potrebbe essere la fase successiva, dopo aver ottenuto padronanza degli strumenti base che si hanno a disposizione.

----------

## xdarma

Ciao,

per avere un sistema privo di systemd, puoi usare una pagina del wiki:

Gentoo Without systemd

Credo ti manchi la USE da impostare su "-systemd" e mascherare anche udev, comunque controlla.

Per rendere omogenea l'installazione, credo sia bene dare una ricompilata ai pacchetti che avevano la USE systemd attiva, controlla la lista con:

emerge -puDNv @world

----------

## cesma

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> per avere un sistema privo di systemd, puoi usare una pagina del wiki:
> 
> Gentoo Without systemd
> ...

 

Ok, grazie del consiglio proverò.

Il mio problema però non era avere o meno il systemd  che probabilmente ho installato senza volere per ovviare al problema originario,

inizialmente infatti l'installazione non includevo questo pacchetto, la guida ufficiale è abbastanza chiara. ' :Smile: '

Mi sai dire qualche cosa riguardo l'impossibilità di mantenere  /dev/null modificati a favore di root anche dopo il riavvio del s.o. . ' :Confused: '

----------

## xdarma

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Mi sai dire qualche cosa riguardo l'impossibilità di mantenere  /dev/null modificati a favore di root anche dopo il riavvio del s.o. . ':?'

 

No, purtroppo non ti so aiutare.

Però la mia avversione per systemd mi fa propendere per l'ipotesi che systemd+udev stiano interferendo, per questo ti consiglio di "bonificare" il sistema.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

cesma a questo punto ti consiglierei, se sai un po' di inglese, di postare sul forum internazionale e li secondo me qualcuno ti sa indirizzare nella giusta direzione

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> cesma a questo punto ti consiglierei, se sai un po' di inglese, di postare sul forum internazionale e li secondo me qualcuno ti sa indirizzare nella giusta direzione

 

L'inglese non è un problema, farò così.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> L'inglese non è un problema, farò così.

 

Ottimo vedrai che li qualcuno sapra' aiutarti, io purtroppo ho finito le idee (e sono curioso di sapere il problema)

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   L'inglese non è un problema, farò così. 
> 
> Ottimo vedrai che li qualcuno sapra' aiutarti, io purtroppo ho finito le idee (e sono curioso di sapere il problema)

 

Per chi fosse interessato lascio il link del thread aperto sul forum inglese:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1075476.html .

Fatemi sapere se è il caso di cambiare il titolo in [risolto] visto che comunque il pacchetto  sudo siamo riusciti a installarlo.

Alla prossima ciauz..  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Fatemi sapere se è il caso di cambiare il titolo in [risolto] visto che comunque il pacchetto  sudo siamo riusciti a installarlo.

 

Io aspetterei che risolvi il problema di /dev/null e poi posti qua la soluzione prima di mettere risolto, cosi' che se a qualcun altro succede sa cosa fare.

----------

## cesma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cesma wrote:*   Fatemi sapere se è il caso di cambiare il titolo in [risolto] visto che comunque il pacchetto  sudo siamo riusciti a installarlo. 
> 
> Io aspetterei che risolvi il problema di /dev/null e poi posti qua la soluzione prima di mettere risolto, cosi' che se a qualcun altro succede sa cosa fare.

 

Stavo procedendo nella direzione consigliatami da xdarma   (eliminazione e mascheramento del systemd) una volta però completati i passaggi (ho scelto una politica di unico file contenente tutti i mascheramenti : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Without_systemd) dovendo  aggiornare la var USE ho riscontarto alcuni errori , te li posto o creo un nuovo post?.....ho provato a chiedere a xdarma in privato ma al momento si vede che è offline.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cesma wrote:*   

> Stavo procedendo nella direzione consigliatami da xdarma   (eliminazione e mascheramento del systemd) una volta però completati i passaggi (ho scelto una politica di unico file contenente tutti i mascheramenti : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Without_systemd) dovendo  aggiornare la var USE ho riscontarto alcuni errori , te li posto o creo un nuovo post?.....ho provato a chiedere a xdarma in privato ma al momento si vede che è offline.

 

Apri un nuovo thread che mi pare sia un'altro problema

----------

## xdarma

 *cesma wrote:*   

> .....ho provato a chiedere a xdarma in privato ma al momento si vede che è offline.

 

Scusami, frequento poco il forum ed ero solo di passaggio.

Comunque sei in buone mani, vai tranquillo. ;-)

----------

## cesma

Per riassumere lo scenario, l'output del comando e concludere:

```
#ls -l /dev/null 

crw-rw---- 1 root root 1, 3 13 gen /dev/null
```

risulta non re-impostabile ne con chmod ne con mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3 e al riavvio in qualche

modo ritorna ad avere root senza diritti sulla directory /dev/null.

In realtà questo problema è esteso a tutte le cartelle i cui permessi sono dovrebbe definire da udev.

Infatti le voci presenti in /dev sono create dal kernel, questo è ciò che compete alle opzioni di configurazione del kernel  DEVTMPFS.

I permessi sono poi corretti da udev dopo che il kernel ha creato /dev. 

Il dubbio è quindi che udev non sia stato avviato o che sia andato in crash per qualche motivo, è infatti lo stage3 che setta questo bit.

Per capire se /udev è ora avviato  eseguire:

```
#ps -Alf | grep udev 

5 S root       653     1  0  80   0 -  5888 SyS_ep Jan14 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon 

0 S root      7602  7595  0  80   0 -  1724 -      15:40 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto udev
```

il bit /sbin/udevd --daemon è un bit importante che se non è presente

e non settato indica che udev non è stato avviato (come a me effettivamente

risultava)

```
ps -Alf | grep udev 

0 S root      4278  4177  0  80   0 -  1579 pipe_w 00:48 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto
```

.

Per risolvere il problema bisogna verificare se si stia operando con Systemd o OpenRC (quest'ultimo il mo caso) 

e lo si deduce da:

```
# emerge --info
```

infatti risulta:

```
sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo
```

Quindi risolvo facendo:

```
#rc-update add udev sysinit 

#rc-update add udev-trigger sysinit
```

Riavviando infatti:

```
ls -l /dev/null 

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 May 12  2013 /dev/null
```

Ipotesi del mal funzionamento:

Quando il sistema parte, il servizio kernel DEVTMPFS popola /dev.

Il kernel non si preoccupa dei permessi. Opera come root, incluso l'avvio di udev.

Quando poi udev parte genera un evento per ogni voce presente in /dev ed esegue le regole definite: creando dei collegamenti simbolici, modificando i permessi e così via discorrendo.

Il kernel crea /dev/null senza alcun accesso per gli utenti.

udev poi li cambia quando processa l'evento relativo a /dev/null.

Per capire che servizi sono e in quale runlevel sono si può guardare

l'output di:

```
#ls -R /etc/runlevels
```

Il sospetto è che udev e/o udev-trigger sia stato rimosso in qualche modo da sysnit sysinit.

Potrebbe anche però essere plausibile che il file usato come stage3 contenesse un bug perchè questi settaggi dovrebbero sono pertinenza dello stage3.

Direi che il mio caro amico NeddySeagoon ne sa prorpio una più del diavolo riguardo la distribuzione.

Lascio il link del thread sul forum in inglese: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1075476-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Grazie e alla prossima.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potrebbe anche darsi che ha fatto casino quando hai installato il pacchetto systemd in un ambiente openrc.

Effettivamente non mi e' venuto in mente di controllare che udev fosse attivo perche' e' impostato default solitamente all'installazione

----------

## sabayonino

quoto. potrebbe essere come indica fedeliallalinea

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Chroot

prima che sistemassero la pagine della wiki , la parte

```
mount --make-rslave /mnt/mychroot/"blah" 
```

era indicata per il primo boot per coloro che utilizzavano systemd e facevano l'installazione da un chroot con openrc

Ora sembra che vada per entrambe le situazioni

----------

